# Graphical statistics for PF



## PascalTurbo (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi *t*here,

*W*e're using PF as *r*outer and *f*irewall. Now I'd love to have some information about "usage" - traffic me*s*suring, statistics about blocked IPs / *s*ervices and so on.

Is there any tool out there which solve*s* this? Couldn't find anything - but "PF" is hard to google ;-)

Thanks,
Pascal Turbo


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2012)

It's not graphical but a handy tool nonetheless, sysutils/pftop.

I don't think there's anything specific for PF but you might be able to get some nice graphs using net-mgmt/cacti or net-mgmt/mrtg.

A bit more advanced would be to use NetFlow, net/pfflowd and an aggragator.


----------



## aa (Apr 27, 2012)

tcpdump() your pflog.


----------



## aa (Apr 27, 2012)

Umm, graphics.. wireshark?


----------



## UNIXgod (Apr 27, 2012)

I typed into google "pf openbsd" and found a nice list of info including a faq that covers logging. 

You'll need the bpf() device driver in your kernel:

```
# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device          bpf             # Berkeley packet filter
```


----------



## PascalTurbo (Apr 27, 2012)

Logging isn't the problem. A tcpdump of the log-device does a good job.

It's more for the statistics


----------



## Zaid (May 2, 2012)

You can also try sysutils/pfstat.


----------

